# harvesting question



## bigb (Nov 23, 2008)

ive been lookin at the thrichs lately and have spotted a few amber coloered but only about 40-50 percent of pistils are turning brow/red should i give them a few more weeks?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

your harvest should go by your trichs. if you are seeing amber on a few than it is almost time in my book , cloudy= head high amber= couch lock are should i say with at least 50 percent amber you should get some good smoke, but you harvest with the trichs. not the pistels........


----------



## bigb (Nov 23, 2008)

ok so the more amber the trichs the more of a duuhhh...high im going to get. and will the pistils turn brown or red in drying ive never really seen bud that didnt have red or brown pistil unless it was supposed to


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

yes and yes.... i like 50- 60 percent amber


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

how long they been flowering/  They look like they can go more then a week..How are you checking the trichs?  I like mine to be 50/50..and use a 60x-100x hand held from Radio shack..they look Marvelous


----------



## bigb (Nov 23, 2008)

well heres the thing ive had them under 12/12 for like 9 weeks now but other members told me they only looked 3-4 weeks into flowering and that was about a week and a half ago. and im using the same thing u are its black with a light at the bottom uses 2 triple a batteries. but its only a couple of the trichs not a whole lot so i was thinking like 2-3 weeks


----------



## bigb (Nov 23, 2008)

and is it cool to take the top buds off and let the bottom ones grow if they are not ready


----------

